# Now I know why........



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

I believe I know why all you guys have converted to Halogens. Its the down time of charging the batteries. I was thinking about going after the post asking if guys were going to hit it after the rain. Well, I forgot that my batteries are still only 65-75% and I wanted to bring them up to full. After reading some of your posts, sounds like they don't spook as easy as I thought and we can use the trolling motor a little more and enjoy the night instead of working for it so hard.... The generators must be the way to go because I haven't found any DC Halogens. I would imagine they would draw a lot more anyway. I'll have to get my $ out of the DC rigs and then I'm going to Halogens! 

:hungry


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

I ran a DC rig on my boat for a few years but just got tired of dealing with the batteries. sometimes we would fish for a wile and not really get into them till we had been fishing for a long time and then when we really started seeing them the light would start to get dim due to the battery discharging all night. i didnt think i would like the generator/halogens untill i went fishing with MR after he switched. love it!!! now the only battery i have to deal with is my trolling motor battery and i have 2 hooked up on it so it will last a LONG time!!! there are advantages and disadvantages to both setups...but for me the ease of the generator virses having to deal with the batteries made my choice. i get a lot wider light using the 4 halogens also. once again...hope this helps!


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Big time!, I also see you have your trolling motor up front. Mine is in the rear. I am surprised that you guys don't hit bottom with the motor when you're out. I shut mine off and try to get to shallow I think. I wish that when I do convert, I could duplicate yours or MR's set up! They are nice! I run a 12v motor. I could just imagine if I ran a 36v one plus lights! Thepics you guys post just make it look so bright! Mine are underwater and there is hardly any lighttopside at all!


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

trolling motor up front is the only way to go for me! i have 2 seats similer to MRs that go upfront also. i run a 12v trolling motor...the one pictured was a 39lb thrust but as stated in a previous post it went swimming...my new one is a 50lb but my boat is pretty heavy! but when it comes to trolling motors i find that bigger is not always better...the bigger the motor the bigger the prop is thus the more water it needs to run. with mine usually if i have to pull it up im not far at all from hitting bottom with the boat (boat draws a little less then a foot of water with 2 guys sitting on the bow)so it does not cause me any problems...i always run the bank with the port side to the bank...trolling motor is on the stbd side so the trolling motor is usually in plenty of water. with it set up this way we can sit down and relax wile running along the bank with no real effort! every once in a wile we will get in a jam and have to pick up the motor and poll with the gigs to get back in deeper water.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Yeah, I noticed you boat looks to be a welded one. Mine is a 15' , 42" wide Alumacraft. It has plenty of room but I don't know about having enough to put two seats up front. I'll have to take some pics to let you see what we're working with. It has about a 3' deck up front and then it ges wider as it goes back but no where to mount two seats except on the bottom. I'll be sure to post some pics here to show you. My trolling motor is a 50 also and you guessed it, the prop is pretty big. It will move the boat pretty good, but can't really get shallow because it starts spinning out of the water.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

MRs boat is a 14' Aluimcraft...he had his deck up front exted back a little ways and that made room for mounting the pedistols for the seats and also made the deck sturdier. that boat must fly with a 50lb trolling motor on it!!! i think he is running a 30lb and it has plenty of power to move his boat. my boat is considerably heavier then his thus the larger trolling motor but i still dont have a problem with it. i dont see a need to spend the money on a 36v trolling motor but whatever tickles your fancy. helli dont even run a salt water series!


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Oh no I am not at all thinking about running a 36 volt. I was just trying to imagine what kind of power you guys must need to take you around all night. I am just running two 27's deep cycles. one for the lights up front and one hooked to a light on the starboard side and to the trolling motor so I can see a fish or two also if it happens to get passed her. Pretty much right now, my wife is the sticker! She has the prime spot! I'd love to be up front. I've got to get with him (MR) and see how he extended his deck. Yeah, our boat puts off a wake on calm water. It scoots pretty good! We love it! I've just got to get up front with her and we'll start getting them! I sure appreciate the help!


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Glad i could help!


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 23, 2007)

What wattage halogen lightsand what type generator are you using, Thanks


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

I believe Flounder Assassin is running a 2000 watt with 4x300 watt halogens.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 23, 2007)

Thanks for the info, I enjoy reading all the reports,


----------



## Reel Twiztid (Apr 8, 2008)

I know it's kind of a late topic. But I'm running 5 High Pressure Sodiums. They put off an orange'ish color where as halogens put off a bright white. I was kind of sketchy at first about them, butthey work great in murky water and in clear water they really light it up. Just a thought...I know it can get overwhelming trying to figure out the right set up.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Last Chance (4/9/2008)*I believe Flounder Assassin is running a 2000 watt with 4x300 watt halogens.


that is correct mostly...running 4 - 300w halogens with a 1800w constant - 2000w surge generator. i have plenty of light with no dark spots all the way around the bow with this set up...


----------



## Reel Twiztid (Apr 8, 2008)

Having a big enough generator or a generator with enough ampsis the High Pressure Sodium lights down fall. The bulbs I'm running are 150 watt...but are brighter than a 500 halogen. It gets into lumas and all that jazz...which I don't understand. They draw 5 amps each. If your generator doesn't have enough amps even though it has the wattage, it will trip the breaker every time. I found out the hard way. I had to get another generator. Anyway, I'm adding a pic of my set up.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 23, 2007)

Twiztid, I like your Carolina skiff and the light set up, I dont know what size generator you are running , just remember, In theory: Volts X Amps = Watts or Watts -/- Volts = Amps


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Fish Like You're Hungry (4/5/2008)*Oh no I am not at all thinking about running a 36 volt. I was just trying to imagine what kind of power you guys must need to take you around all night. I am just running two 27's deep cycles. one for the lights up front and one hooked to a light on the starboard side and to the trolling motor so I can see a fish or two also if it happens to get passed her. Pretty much right now, my wife is the sticker! She has the prime spot! I'd love to be up front. I've got to get with him (MR) and see how he extended his deck. Yeah, our boat puts off a wake on calm water. It scoots pretty good! We love it! I've just got to get up front with her and we'll start getting them! I sure appreciate the help!




2 more Gp-27 batteries will help you a LOT. 2 of them in parallel for the light's and 2 of them in parallel for the motor.



The batteries put in parallel act like one BIG battery.



Get the TM off of the transom. More eyes up front and the boat will steer better.


----------

